# Pen Blank Group Buy - CANCELLED



## sbell111 (Jun 2, 2008)

6/3 - I've decided to cancel this group buy.  Someone else is welcome to take it over, if they wish.  This is why I've decided to kill it:

Initially, I thought these blanks were going to be a very good deal.  As it turns out, they are just a mildly good deal.
I thought that piggybacking the order with the delayed pen mill order would give us increased shipping savings for both, but it actually had the opposite effect.
My wife want's the dining room back.
(Here's the really selfish one) I included the blanks that I wanted in the pen mill buy because I didn't know that they would be on sale this week.  I realize that it's selfish, but I decided that I didn't want to deal with the hassle of the group buy if I wasn't going to benefit from the (marginally) cheaper prices.

I'll reimburse any payments made to me in the next few minutes.  Sorry for the drama.


-------------------------------------------------------------------

I've spent way too much time this morning playing around with Rizheng's site and emailing back and forth with them.  This is what I've learned:


It is cheaper to buy a bunch of blanks by themselves than to include them with an order for other stuff, as illogical as that sounds.  This won't really affect us.  I'll simply submit the blank buy as a new order.
Here's the biggie: Rizheng charges somewhat more to ship blanks than for their other items.  I did the math and even if we were to have an unbelievably huge order, this will result in a higher price per blank.  By my math, it will cost us about $1.75 per blank after shipping.

I apologize that I didn't verify this information before I started the group buy.  If anyone wants to pull out, I'll understand and quickly refund any payment already made.

____________________________________________________________________

Rizheng has acrylic blanks on sale this week.  Normally, I wouldn't have a group buy for the blanks, because it is a pain in the buns trying to juggle which ones are out of stock.

However, since we have to wait for the barrel trimmers to come in, I figured I may as well piggyback pen blanks with the barrel trimmer buy (because I am not-so-secretly into punishing myself).

Therefore, I will run a quick group buy for the pen blanks that they have on sale, closing Saturday at midnight.  The minimum purchase is 100 blanks to get the discount.  If we don't get enough takers, I'll reimburse any collected money and cancel the group buy.  If when we submit the order next Monday morning, there are any items out-of-stock, I'll cancel the last orders received for those items and submit the rest of the order.  (FIRST COME, FIRST SERVED!)

The cost of these blanks will be <s>$1.25</s> $1.75 each.






The miscellaneous costs are as follows:

$0.30 + 3% for PayPal.
Shipping from me to you, $4.80. It's possible that large orders may be slightly higher, but we can work any difference out when the items are ready to ship to you.
For shipping to Canada or Mexico, add $5.15 extra (E16 on the spreadsheet)
For shipping to any other country, add $7.15 extra (E16 on the spreadsheet)

If you have already paid for shipping in the barrel trimmer buy, you don't have to pay again.  The shipping cost is based on the assumption that each order will fit in a flat rate envelope.  If your order is larger, I'll contact you.


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 2, 2008)

I forgot to mention the size of the blanks.  They are 2x2x13cm, which is a bit over 3/4 x 3/4 x 5 inches.


----------



## Monty (Jun 2, 2008)

Steve, check the cost of the blanks. I believe you missed a decimal point.


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> 
> Steve, check the cost of the blanks. I believe you missed a decimal point.


Yikes!

Thanks.


----------



## mewell (Jun 2, 2008)

Steve - I'm guessing that the $1.25 price is to pay for shipping from China to you? Then we pay the shipping from you to us above the $1.25...

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mewell_
> Steve - I'm guessing that the $1.25 price is to pay for shipping from China to you? Then we pay the shipping from you to us above the $1.25...
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


That is correct.


----------



## TowMater (Jun 2, 2008)

Steve,

I'll take 3 of each.

Todd


----------



## eazis1 (Jun 2, 2008)

How much is the total for 100 with the shipping? seems like you add is little confusing


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eazis1_
> 
> How much is the total for 100 with the shipping? seems like you add is little confusing


100 would be $139.14.

$125 + $9.80 (shipping via priority mail flat rate box) + $4.34 (paypal).


----------



## gad5264 (Jun 2, 2008)

Steve,
I will take 10 of the RZBS16 Dark Orchid and 10 of the RZTB39 Red/White/Black.

Post a total here and I will send you a Paypal.

Thanks in advance


----------



## gad5264 (Jun 2, 2008)

Paypal payment sent.

Thanks


----------



## mitchm (Jun 2, 2008)

Steve, a few for me please (I need to make sure it fits in that env).

3 x RZBS16 - Dark orchid with white line
2 x RZSH30 - Black with pearl crush
2 x RZSH34 - Green with white crush
3 x RZTB39 - Red with white & black line

Thanks


----------



## TowMater (Jun 2, 2008)

Paypal sent.

Thanks Steve!

BTW, you said the minimum purchase was 100, is that of each style or just 100 units total?

Todd


----------



## ericw95 (Jun 2, 2008)

I need to discuss with the boss but 5 of each blank (100 blanks total) for $1.40 each shipped to me sounds like a steal.


----------



## mitchm (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve, paypal sent.


----------



## mewell (Jun 2, 2008)

Steve - Put us down for 2 of each EXCEPT the following: BS22 (Orange & Black w/White Line), HB2 (Khaki & Black) and SH34 (Green and White Crush). The total would be 17 * 2 = 34, 34 * 1.25 = 42.50 + 9.80 + 3% = $53.87, right?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## TowMater (Jun 2, 2008)

Steve,

By my math that means I would owe you another $30.00 is that correct?

Todd


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TowMater_
> 
> Paypal sent.
> 
> ...


It's 100 units total, but for the new price, I'm trying to get 300 total.  Depending on how many people I scared away with my little bait and switch, it should not be a problem.


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TowMater_
> 
> Steve,
> 
> ...


Yeah, $30.90.

Sorry.


----------



## TowMater (Jun 2, 2008)

No worries, assuming the buy goes forward I'll send you the rest.

Still cheaper than going to woodcraft to buy them[8D].


----------

